# BMW Assist prior to 2014 will not be reactivated



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

At the end of this year BMW are apparently terminating support for the 2G & 3G networks used by BMW Assist systems in BMWs sold prior to 2014.

*BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan Discontinuing*
BMW will be discontinuing renewals for the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan (i.e., customer pay). This impacts all vehicles that are based on CDMA, TCU 1.5, and COMBOX technologies.

As a summary:

Renewals of the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan (applicable to 2013 and earlier vehicles and 2014 X6) are being discontinued as of January 1, 2016
For vehicles with subscriber agreements still within the BMW-paid period (i.e., 4 or 10 years after in-service date), please do not create a subscriber agreement beyond the BMW-paid period (e.g., extensions or renewals)
As of early January 2016, the My BMW ConnectedDrive portal (www.bmwusa.com/MyBMWConnectedDrive) will no longer allow renewals for these affected vehicles

*FAQs: Discontinuation of Renewals for BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan*

*1. Why was this change made?* 
a. At the end of 2016, the underlying communication technology will no longer be supported. At that time, BMW Assist Safety and Convenience Services will no longer function in the vehicle. We are discontinuing renewals so that service durations are not included beyond this date.

*2. What services are affected?* 
a. All services under the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan are affected and will no longer work following the end of 2016. This includes the Emergency Calling (SOS) feature as well as MyInfo (Send to Car), Remote Services such as Remote Door Unlock and the My BMW Remote app, Stolen Vehicle Recovery, TeleService, Concierge and all other services which are available under the BMW Assist Safety and Convenience Plans.

*3. My original contract for BMW Assist services goes beyond 2016. How will this affect me?* 
a. If your original contract (i.e., BMW-paid) ends later than Dec. 31, 2016, you will receive additional information from BMW.

*4. Can a customer upgrade their vehicle to newer technology that would support BMW Assist?* 
a. Currently, we do not have a retrofit option in order to upgrade earlier hardware to newer hardware so that BMW Assist can still be supported. However, we are working on a technical upgrade. For further details, please contact your dealer in the second half of 2016.

*5. Why is this discontinuation in BMW Assist renewals only occurring now?* 
a. Because the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan are available as a one-year renewal, this change is being made to ensure that Safety and Convenience Plan renewals are only sold within the timeframe that they can be supported.

*6. When will the services stop working? *
a. By January 1, 2017, the services of the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan will no longer be available."

There is mention of a technical upgrade but no retrofit for affected vehicles. Not sure how they're going to accomplish this. I'll wait to see what this technical upgrade is as my 4 year new car warranty doesn't run out till 2018 since I bought my car new at the end of January 2014. If there is no accommodation for people like me with still active factory warranties, you can be I'll be hammering BMW with phone calls and emails.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

That is crazy! I moved this to the general BMW forum so more members see it.

Tim


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought MY14 was when they introduced 3G and only recently did they upgrade it to LTE. You sure that 3G is also being discontinued?


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Yikes!


----------



## zx10guy (Jan 27, 2014)

Apparently this is true. Here is the text posted on the other BMW forum:

"BMW will be discontinuing renewals for the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan (i.e., customer pay). This impacts all vehicles that are based on CDMA, TCU 1.5, and COMBOX technologies.

As a summary:

***8226; Renewals of the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan (applicable to 2013 and earlier vehicles and 2014 X6) are being discontinued as of January 1, 2016.

***8226; For vehicles with subscriber agreements still within the BMW-paid period (i.e., 4 or 10 years after in-service date), please do not create a subscriber agreement beyond the BMW-paid period (e.g., extensions or renewals).

***8226; As of early January 2016, the My BMW ConnectedDrive portal (www.bmwusa.com/MyBMWConnectedDrive) will no longer allow renewals for these affected vehicles.

>> FAQs: Discontinuation of Renewals for BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan <<

1. Why was this change made? 
a. At the end of 2016, the underlying communication technology will no longer be supported. At that time, BMW Assist Safety and Convenience Services will no longer function in the vehicle. We are discontinuing renewals so that service durations are not included beyond this date.

2. What services are affected? 
a. All services under the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan are affected and will no longer work following the end of 2016. This includes the Emergency Calling (SOS) feature as well as MyInfo (Send to Car), Remote Services such as Remote Door Unlock and the My BMW Remote app, Stolen Vehicle Recovery, TeleService, Concierge and all other services which are available under the BMW Assist Safety and Convenience Plans.

3. My original contract for BMW Assist services goes beyond 2016. How will this affect me? 
a. If your original contract (i.e., BMW-paid) ends later than Dec. 31, 2016, you will receive additional information from BMW.

4. Can a customer upgrade their vehicle to newer technology that would support BMW Assist? 
a. Currently, we do not have a retrofit option in order to upgrade earlier hardware to newer hardware so that BMW Assist can still be supported. However, we are working on a technical upgrade. For further details, please contact your dealer in the second half of 2016.

5. Why is this discontinuation in BMW Assist renewals only occurring now? 
a. Because the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan are available as a one-year renewal, this change is being made to ensure that Safety and Convenience Plan renewals are only sold within the timeframe that they can be supported.

6. When will the services stop working? 
a. By January 1, 2017, the services of the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan will no longer be available."

There is mention of a technical upgrade but no retrofit for affected vehicles. Not sure how they're going to accomplish this. I'll wait to see what this technical upgrade is as my 4 year new car warranty doesn't run out till 2018 since I bought my car new at the end of January 2014. If there is no accommodation for people like me with still active factory warranties, you can be I'll be hammering BMW with phone calls and emails.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for the additional details. Should BMW develop a retrofit, I am guessing it won't be cheap for cars outside the factory warranty but would hopefully be covered for cars still in the original warranty (and Assist agreement). Not sure if people with the platinum warranty would be covered. Probably not.

I have to admit I find this very disappointing. I made extensive use of the "send to car" featue.


----------



## Electrifi3d (Jan 7, 2016)

Here you go, advisor sent me this PDI this morning for our X3


----------



## Electrifi3d (Jan 7, 2016)

I3s are not effected though, fortunately for us.

E-Sorry for double post!


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks for sharing additional details everyone. I updated the first post to reflect the new info, I hope the OP doesn't mind.

Tim


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Is it just me or does it seem like a steady flow of nesw out of BMW making the brand less and less appealing. Truthfully the more I read, the less likely I am to re up with the roundel. N4S


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

Well that really sucks.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

bmw325 said:


> I thought MY14 was when they introduced 3G and only recently did they upgrade it to LTE. You sure that 3G is also being discontinued?


My thinking is it is 2G that is being shut down and the newer cars have 3G that will continue to work. I believe BMW Assist uses Verizon and there have been reports of Verizon wanting to wind down 2G to free up that spectrum for LTE.

I doubt this is 3G shutting down since even some 2016 MY BMWs still only have 3G. I know on the 3-series anyway you don't get LTE unless you have option 6NS enhanced bluetooth.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Guys BMW isn't the only one effect, Audi is/will be doing the same thing as well as MB..


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

I smell an impending class-action suit if BMW cannot make some kind of remedy available at no cost (or for only a nominal charge). When this takes effect, the newest cars that will be cut off will have been in service only three years--even less, if they sat in dealer inventory for a few months.

This is a big problem with the breakneck integration of consumer-electronics features into cars. I am no Luddite but this has concerned me for some time--planned and rapid obsolescence does not translate well to automobiles. Cars are durable goods that, until very recently, depend only on mature and unchanging infrastructure (fueling stations, _etc._) to remain fully functional for *decades*. The average age of cars on US roads is over eleven years. Can anyone here even lay hands on an eleven-year-old mobile phone, let alone activate a new service plan on it? Most consumers are not ready to accept that the utility of major features of their cars could be as short-lived as their cell phones.

Manufacturers should be prepared to support in-car telematics--at least those that are touted as important safety features, like OnStar or Assist--on the same time scale as the rest of the car. This is especially true when, for example, a typical consumer sees no apparent reason why a three-year-old car should be cut off while a five-year-old smartphone is still viable.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

tim330i said:


> Thanks for sharing additional details everyone. I updated the first post to reflect the new info, I hope the OP doesn't mind.
> 
> Tim


Not at all.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

need4speed said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like a steady flow of nesw out of BMW making the brand less and less appealing. Truthfully the more I read, the less likely I am to re up with the roundel. N4S


I feel the same way.


----------



## zx10guy (Jan 27, 2014)

Zeichen311 said:


> I smell an impending class-action suit if BMW cannot make some kind of remedy available at no cost (or for only a nominal charge). When this takes effect, the newest cars that will be cut off will have been in service only three years--even less, if they sat in dealer inventory for a few months.
> 
> This is a big problem with the breakneck integration of consumer-electronics features into cars. I am no Luddite but this has concerned me for some time--planned and rapid obsolescence does not translate well to automobiles. Cars are durable goods that, until very recently, depend only on mature and unchanging infrastructure (fueling stations, _etc._) to remain fully functional for *decades*. The average age of cars on US roads is over eleven years. Can anyone here even lay hands on an eleven-year-old mobile phone, let alone activate a new service plan on it? Most consumers are not ready to accept that the utility of major features of their cars could be as short-lived as their cell phones.
> 
> Manufacturers should be prepared to support in-car telematics--at least those that are touted as important safety features, like OnStar or Assist--on the same time scale as the rest of the car. This is especially true when, for example, a typical consumer sees no apparent reason why a three-year-old car should be cut off while a five-year-old smartphone is still viable.


I'm in the very situation you've mentioned. I have another year of manufacturer obligated services beyond the January 2017 cutoff. Actually, technically, I have another year and 6 months due to my car being punched as a dealer demo and have an additional 6 months of warranty included.

I was in this very situation with ADT. I have cellular backup service on both of the home security systems with the two properties I own. At my primary residence, ADT initially wanted to charge me $200 to upgrade the module or lose service. I held out despite letters and phone calls telling me I needed to get it done or lose service. Eventually, ADT changed their policy and covered the cost of the upgrade. I guess there were a ton of people like me that held out. Well, my primary residence went through an additional upgrade due to the cellular carrier they were using dropping legacy service. My other property also had an upgrade done for this very reason free of charge. That makes 3 times ADT came out and did the change free of charge.

I expect BMW to come up with a similar upgrade that ADT had done. Or I expect some sort of monetary compensation. I understand technology changes but I did pay for services for a set duration and I expect the manufacturer to live up to that obligation.


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Darn! I really liked the Send to Car feature in google!!!


----------



## R ODonnell (Dec 15, 2014)

> *4. Can a customer upgrade their vehicle to newer technology that would support BMW Assist? *
> a. Currently, we do not have a retrofit option in order to upgrade earlier hardware to newer hardware so that BMW Assist can still be supported. However, we are working on a technical upgrade. For further details, please contact your dealer in the second half of 2016.


My wife and I are retired and get a great deal of comfort knowing BMW Assist is there if we need it. I just sent BMWUSA customer relations http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/ContactUs/ a polite email expressing my desire for a retrofit and _my_ willingness to pay a _reasonable_ amount to cover it. I think others who like the service should take the time to let them know you would be interested in a retrofit as well.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

My extended warranty is up Sept of 2017 so it is unlikely that a retrofit would be worth the cost to me.


----------



## sampatel1 (Sep 8, 2015)

So my 2013 750Li has a plan until Aug2018 and I should be fine by then? How exactly are they going to support mine in 2018? Basically I have 2 years and 8 months to use the service. Hopefully by then there will be some BMW solution or maybe an after market solution to this issue


----------



## DevilDog87 (Jun 17, 2014)

@ Sampatel1: All services end on January 2017 period.


----------



## jabbarjd (Dec 27, 2015)

I wonder if this is the reason I had problems activating BMW Assist after purchasing my 2013 535i. I purchased the car on 12/26/2015, but had problems activating it until just last week. I was told that it was sent up to BMW of NA's IT department but nothing more. It ended up working and I was even able to purchase the convenience plan. Both the safety and convenience plans are valid until Feb 2017. I'd love an upgrade to an LTE system, but I'd rather not have to pay for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sampatel1 (Sep 8, 2015)

DevilDog87 said:


> @ Sampatel1: All services end on January 2017 period.


Seriously???
I have a contract which says I will be having it till Aug 2018. How can BMW unilaterally break it? There could be people who brought a car specially for this service. What are they supposed to do? My hunch is BMW will offer some kind of compensation to all those who have signed up for plans beyond Jan 2017


----------



## partizan (May 15, 2008)

I have early 2014 F32 (actually manufactured in September 2013). Does this impact me and how would I know for sure? Regardless, a very strange move by BMW


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

partizan said:


> I have early 2014 F32 (actually manufactured in September 2013). Does this impact me and how would I know for sure? Regardless, a very strange move by BMW


If you have the nbt idrive you should be fine.


----------



## DevilDog87 (Jun 17, 2014)

I hope so


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Technic said:


> This *CDMA* phase out seems to me that comes from the providers and BMW is just reacting to it. I do not think that losing renewals and alienating customers is a good business decision.
> 
> The TCU/Combox prior to MY2014 is compatible to the CIC-iDrive (with very few exceptions, like the 2013 AH3 with standard NBT). MY2014-on moved to NBT. The "technical" solution that BMW could do to remedy this for customers is to create a *GSM* TCU (3G or LTE) compatible with CIC iDrive models.


I would expect something like this. BMWNA has a lot invested in the Active Safety. Most people don't know this, but BMWNA, in conjunction with a major trauma medical center in Florida, developed a highly sophisticated algorithm that analyzes an amazing amount of data in the event of a crash which predicts the severity of the crash, the likelihood of injuries, and the likely severity of those injuries. The system automatically contacts an emergency services center with the data and analysis so that the correct first responders are immediately dispatched with an idea of what to expect on arrival at the crash scene. This data and analysis is also transmitted to the local trauma center if they are equipped with the technology to receive it. So rather than waiting for a police officer to arrive at the scene and assess what emergency services are needed they have already been dispatched.

I feel confident they will want to find a way to maintain that ability.

The technology/algorithm first became available on 2009 models and after designing the the technology BMWNA agreed to make it available at no cost to any manufacturer that wanted it. As far as I know no manufacturer has taken them up on their offer.

This is a promotional video, so it's a little dramatic, but it has a lot of good and interesting info:
https://youtu.be/A30fi8-muk4


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

bmw325 said:


> The typical pattern is :
> 1. Make a boneheaded anti-customer announcement that is bound to piss off people. Maybe this time no one will complain and we can save money!!
> 2. Owners begin to protest through official channels but still are met with stonewalling
> 3. Story gets picked up on social media
> ...


As true as that may be this was not a public announcement. It was an internal notification sent to dealers. Right now the only non-BMWNA people who know about it are people like us. And we are an infinitesimally small segment of the market


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

jabbarjd said:


> I wonder if this is the reason I had problems activating BMW Assist after purchasing my 2013 535i. I purchased the car on 12/26/2015, but had problems activating it until just last week. I was told that it was sent up to BMW of NA's IT department but nothing more. It ended up working and I was even able to purchase the convenience plan. Both the safety and convenience plans are valid until Feb 2017. I'd love an upgrade to an LTE system, but I'd rather not have to pay for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's hard to say. Someone at the dealership has to establish the initial account. In most cases this would be the CA or whoever is delivering the car. If an initial account wasn't activated in the beginning (lazy CA or some technical problem) you wouldn't be able to connect until that was done.


----------



## wildcatatl (May 26, 2009)

*BMW should not allow itself to be held hostage by Verizon*



This is the best distillation of BMW's decision I've seen (see below; thanks Zeichen). When I went to my dealer and he told me the news I couldn't believe it.

I understand Verizon wanting to free up bandwidth, but we're talking about a luxury car maker that didn't anticipate technology getting old? I used Send to Car all the time. The one feature that made the already outdated technology in Mona, my 2010 528i, is now gone.

BMW should not allow itself to be held hostage by the functional-obsolescence objectives of a telecom company. that is super lame.



Zeichen311 said:


> I smell an impending class-action suit if BMW cannot make some kind of remedy available at no cost (or for only a nominal charge). When this takes effect, the newest cars that will be cut off will have been in service only three years--even less, if they sat in dealer inventory for a few months.
> 
> This is a big problem with the breakneck integration of consumer-electronics features into cars. I am no Luddite but this has concerned me for some time--planned and rapid obsolescence does not translate well to automobiles. Cars are durable goods that, until very recently, depend only on mature and unchanging infrastructure (fueling stations, _etc._) to remain fully functional for *decades*. The average age of cars on US roads is over eleven years. Can anyone here even lay hands on an eleven-year-old mobile phone, let alone activate a new service plan on it? Most consumers are not ready to accept that the utility of major features of their cars could be as short-lived as their cell phones.
> 
> Manufacturers should be prepared to support in-car telematics--at least those that are touted as important safety features, like OnStar or Assist--on the same time scale as the rest of the car. This is especially true when, for example, a typical consumer sees no apparent reason why a three-year-old car should be cut off while a five-year-old smartphone is still viable.


----------



## zx10guy (Jan 27, 2014)

wildcatatl said:


> This is the best distillation of BMW's decision I've seen (see below; thanks Zeichen). When I went to my dealer and he told me the news I couldn't believe it.
> 
> I understand Verizon wanting to free up bandwidth, but we're talking about a luxury car maker that didn't anticipate technology getting old? I used Send to Car all the time. The one feature that made the already outdated technology in Mona, my 2010 528i, is now gone.
> 
> BMW should not allow itself to be held hostage by the functional-obsolescence objectives of a telecom company. that is super lame.


I don't see how BMW is being held hostage to anything. As you said, technology advances and things go obsolete where they're no longer available anymore. BMW's response to this should be some sort of remedy to allow continuous service such as a retrofit or negotiation with another cellular carrier which can continue to provide services to those that BMW has a contractual obligation to for the term of those contracts. Or provide financial compensation for not being able to fulfill their obligation.

For BMW to just say we're terminating services with no remedy (retrofit, change of cellular carrier, or financial compensation) is just piss poor business practice. As I've said in my previous post, ADT has faced this issue twice where the cellular carrier they're using declared a termination in cellular services. The difference between how ADT is handling this versus BMW was ADT had an answer to deal with the issue. The answer was to provide a retrofit kit and ADT also chose not to charge their customers for the parts and labor to do it. If ADT can figure something like this out, surely BMW could without giving the middle finger to their customers.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

wildcatatl said:


> BMW should not allow itself to be held hostage by the functional-obsolescence objectives of a telecom company. that is super lame.


I agree with other posts here that BMW needs to come up with a retrofit for vehicles impacted by this, but I'm not sure what you are suggested with your comment? Are you saying BMW should build out its own mobile data network? I don't see how that is feasible.


----------



## Falcon900Easy (Nov 14, 2011)

I think a satellite based system would be the best choice. Worldwide coverage, their own system that they control, economies of scale throughout their fleet everywhere they sell cars.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Falcon900Easy said:


> I think a satellite based system would be the best choice. Worldwide coverage, their own system that they control, economies of scale throughout their fleet everywhere they sell cars.


Mobile bi-directional satellite is prohibitively expensive. Iridium.net went broke.


----------



## Falcon900Easy (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, SatCom is expensive. We have SatCom, Sat TV and Sat Datalink in our aircraft and it works well. I think Datalink is cost effective, just like Sat Radio. Several of these car manufactures should get together and develop something through a partnership that they can share as a platform.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Falcon900Easy said:


> Yes, SatCom is expensive. We have SatCom, Sat TV and Sat Datalink in our aircraft and it works well. I think Datalink is cost effective, just like Sat Radio. Several of these car manufactures should get together and develop something through a partnership that they can share as a platform.


Buy some doxastic commitment, some skin in the game, then.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

If truly a matter of the technology no longer being supported, you'd think they'd allow these important safety features to continue until the technology is actually terminated, and reimburse customers on a prorated basis thereafter.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

If truly a matter of the technology no longer being supported, you'd think they'd allow these important safety features to continue until the technology is actually terminated, and reimburse customers on a prorated basis thereafter.


----------



## dbs600 (Apr 29, 2010)

Some cars are able to dial and connect with 911 from the SOS button.

How do we all program our cars to do same?


----------



## lexhair (Nov 26, 2005)

Can't believe they won't adapt the iOS/Android version of the BMW Remote app to communicate with the car via BT for the very handy Send to Car. Even if you're not around the car, it could queue up locations in memory and fire them off to the ConnectedDrive when you connect via BT. Won't do anything for the desktop Send to Car or the other services (which I never used) but at least provides a pathway for some restored functionality.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

lexhair said:


> Can't believe they won't adapt the iOS/Android version of the BMW Remote app to communicate with the car via BT for the very handy Send to Car.


Not until flying pigs learn to use smartphones. BMW does not even publish updates all that often for normal Bluetooth functions like SMS/email synchronization, audio streaming and hands-free features. What you propose would require a substantial change to the Bluetooth stack (possibly a new/custom profile) and also changes to the iDrive firmware to accept Assist messages from that channel. Even if it were implemented, it would be inconvenient to obtain: Owners of newer cars can download and install Bluetooth driver updates themselves, but a dealer/shop visit is required to update the iDrive firmware.

All in all, it would require a big R&D investment (for basically zero return) and would do nothing to restore the safety-oriented features of BMW Assist, which for most people will be the bigger concern.


----------



## 55ffpw (Feb 29, 2016)

What module is the cellular radio located in the car? BMW could possibly make an upgraded module with an LTE radio. Maybe the radio is on a socketed subcomponent of whatever module it's in. Dunno. The problem is not insurmountable, just depends on how much it will cost.

Seems to me that killing remote functionality on a 2 - 3 year old car would turn off a percentage of people from purchasing the same brand again. Never mind resale value, etc. I smell lawsuit.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

55ffpw said:


> What module is the cellular radio located in the car? BMW could possibly make an upgraded module with an LTE radio. Maybe the radio is on a socketed subcomponent of whatever module it's in. Dunno. The problem is not insurmountable, just depends on how much it will cost.
> 
> Seems to me that killing remote functionality on a 2 - 3 year old car would turn off a percentage of people from purchasing the same brand again. Never mind resale value, etc. I smell lawsuit.


I think it is doable if BMW chooses to update the module. You can see the module in this image from here.


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

These guys have a solution - it's a Kickstarter project. If they can do it why can't BMW?

There will be a monthly fee of $10-15, but you can use it in any vehicle you want to. Plug into any 12v outlet. Cell phone not required - it's built in.

Splitscnd Project

splitsecnd - Smart Emergency Assistance For Your Car. splitsecnd is a portable plug & play device that provides crash response, 24/7 emergency assistance and GPS tracking in any vehicle.

Monthly Service:

The first year of service is included in all (Kickstarter) rewards with a splitsecnd device. Once the first year of service has finished, the monthly service will be offered at a discounted rate of $9.95 (traditionally $15.95) to all Kickstarter supporters as a way of saying thank you!


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

Spyder1963 said:


> These guys have a solution - it's a Kickstarter project. If they can do it why can't BMW?
> 
> There will be a monthly fee of $10-15, but you can use it in any vehicle you want to. Plug into any 12v outlet. Cell phone not required - it's built in.
> 
> ...


Yeah, there is a bluetooth enabled dongle called Automatic also. It provides things like crash notifications (auto-911), engine code reading, find my car, etc, but when I checked it does not work with my F10 for some reason (listed as not compatible on their site).


----------



## Dejablue (Jun 2, 2015)

This is a serious breach of trust from BMW for me.
Since when does a company with the level of quality like BMW back off of technology, leaving owners with cars only a few years old without some sort of option?
BMW has always boasted about their iDrive System, and I held firm to get my car with that system, _and at a premium I might add_, only to have that aspect of my car essentially devalued and eliminated.
I wanted to be able to connect with, and through my car...and it looks as though that has been stolen away.


----------



## Dail535xi (Mar 16, 2016)

BMW Assist stopped working for me on or about Monday. Some safety features stil working. Was still under Contract through September. Hadn't received any notice from BMW about this and called to see what was wrong. They informed me that I had been disconnected and would not be reconnected due to this issue. No answer from BMW on why they didn't notify me. No answer whether they would have even sent me a refund for the actual cost of the service I wasn't receiving had I not tried to use it and called. Can't believe the Connected Drive website still claims these services are available for MY2013. Just bought the car back in September as CPO. I would not have purchased a MY2013 had I known the technology would be obsoleted in less than a year. Breach of contract, poor customer service, and false advertising. Some brand.


----------



## Dejablue (Jun 2, 2015)

That is a real drag. 
I wrote to BMWUSA and told them how I feel about it, and I recommend that everyone else should send them an email or place a phone call as well.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The efficacy of political/business communications are inversely correlated with the ease of their disposal. From low to high efficacy; e-mail (DELETE), telephone (hang-up, lie), USPS (postcard, first class, registered receipt required). Address them to the agent registered for receipt of legal service.


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

my security system had me buy a new module at 125 $

that is too hard for bmw I guess


----------



## zx10guy (Jan 27, 2014)

mrblahh said:


> my security system had me buy a new module at 125 $
> 
> that is too hard for bmw I guess


Indeed. As I stated previously, my alarm company replaced the cellular module on my primary home's system twice and the one at my vacation property once. The system I have in my primary home is at least 10 years old if not a bit more. But my alarm company has been able to keep the panel operating with current cellular service.

Oh and my alarm company did all 3 replacements free of charge.


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

When did Intuit acquire BMW?


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't have any answers on the technology issue from a dealer/sales perspective. All I can do is provide exact information sent to us in hopes that it either clarifies some things, or provides guidance in your discussions.

~~~~
BMW is discontinuing BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan *renewals* on 2013 and earlier vehicles and 2014 X6's.

The disconnection will happen either at the end of your service agreement, either BMW-paid or Subscriber-paid. If you have been disconnected prior to these end dates, it's inconsistent with this release.

All services for the affected vehicles will end 1/1/2017.

If your original BMW-paid contract ends after 12/31/2016 you will receive additional information from BMW.

"Currently, [BMW does] not have a retrofit option to upgrade earlier hardware to newer hardware so that BMW Assist can still be supported. However, [BMW is] working on a technical upgrade. For further details, please contact your dealer in the second half of 2016.

~~~~~~~~~


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

I can wait on my airbag, fix this first I'm not able to use it at all, purchased car after they started refusing to allow subscription renewals


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

mrblahh said:


> I can wait on my airbag, fix this first I'm not able to use it at all, purchased car after they started refusing to allow subscription renewals


Just for my own curiosity, did you purchase your BMW after Jan 1st?


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah, picked up an E70 2 weeks ago


----------



## Baileywc (Mar 31, 2016)

I noticed yesterday that I was not getting real time traffic info any longer. I thought it was strange so I hit the SOS button. They told me to call BMW North America. I called. They said I did not have BMW assist. They transferred me over to BMW assist. They said send proof of payment which I did. I really think it is time to switch to Lexus. BMW seems to keep going downhill and never seemed to have their act together anyway. I agree technology does change but to find out about the discontinuation this way and just a blanket "won't work any longer" is unacceptable.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Why the surprise? It expires like warranties do.


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

+++1. I am done with BMW. Chrysler Corp. screwed me over in 1968 on a new Barracuda and I never bought another Chrysler product since and discouraged everyone I knew for the past 48 years. I know how to hold a grudge. . .


----------



## Dail535xi (Mar 16, 2016)

Michael

Thanks. That is as close to official BMW communication as I have received. 

However, that is definitely NOT what they are doing. They are simply cutting customers off with no prior warning or communication. I received my credit for my "unused portion" of the convenience plan, but nothing for the safety plan that was included in the CPO, but only after I called BMW NA to complain.


----------



## R ODonnell (Dec 15, 2014)

Spyder1963 said:


> +++1. I am done with BMW. *Chrysler Corp. screwed me over in 1968 on a new Barracuda and I never bought another Chrysler product since and discouraged everyone I knew for the past 48 years. I know how to hold a grudge.* . .


That's my story with GM. Prior to 1996 I was a loyal owner.

I haven't owned one since and never will.

And neither will my three children or two grandchildren.


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

LOL with GM. I forgot that according to my wife I'm not allowed to buy any more GM since they declared bankruptcy in 2009 and all our stock $$$ went down the toilet. I'm running out of car companies.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Dail535xi said:


> Michael
> 
> Thanks. That is as close to official BMW communication as I have received.
> 
> However, that is definitely NOT what they are doing. They are simply cutting customers off with no prior warning or communication. I received my credit for my "unused portion" of the convenience plan, but nothing for the safety plan that was included in the CPO, but only after I called BMW NA to complain.


It's clear that despite what they state, that bmw assist is being dropped well before 12/31/16. I'll see if I can find out more.

What year is your bmw??


----------



## aidan7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Dail535xi said:


> BMW Assist stopped working for me on or about Monday. Some safety features stil working. Was still under Contract through September. Hadn't received any notice from BMW about this and called to see what was wrong. They informed me that I had been disconnected and would not be reconnected due to this issue. No answer from BMW on why they didn't notify me. No answer whether they would have even sent me a refund for the actual cost of the service I wasn't receiving had I not tried to use it and called. Can't believe the Connected Drive website still claims these services are available for MY2013. Just bought the car back in September as CPO. I would not have purchased a MY2013 had I known the technology would be obsoleted in less than a year. Breach of contract, poor customer service, and false advertising. Some brand.


Whew! That is some poor customer service - we lease a 2013 328i. Wondering how much this drops the value of the car...

Potentially, doesn't this issue widen the gap between the residual and the actual used car value? Making it potentially undesirable to purchase at lease end, if that is an option a customer wished to pursue?

Which safety features still work for you?


----------



## Dail535xi (Mar 16, 2016)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> It's clear that despite what they state, that bmw assist is being dropped well before 12/31/16. I'll see if I can find out more.
> 
> What year is your bmw??


Michael
Mine is a 2013


----------



## Dail535xi (Mar 16, 2016)

aidan7 said:


> Whew! That is some poor customer service - we lease a 2013 328i. Wondering how much this drops the value of the car...
> 
> Potentially, doesn't this issue widen the gap between the residual and the actual used car value? Making it potentially undesirable to purchase at lease end, if that is an option a customer wished to pursue?
> 
> Which safety features still work for you?


As of today:
Myinfo send address to car
Remote headlight flash and horn
Haven't tried the SOS button, but I pressed Customer Relations and was connected to BMW NA.
RTTI works

Remote functions (lock, horn, send address) stopped for a few days after my Assist stopped, then returned.

Announcing you have a problem without a fix hurts residuals. Hiding the problem just makes you an automaker.


----------



## Bateau (Apr 19, 2010)

Michael,

Any luck finding out more info for us? I picked up a CPO 2013 328i and BMW Assist is supposed to run out 3/2017, past the cut off.


----------



## bayarea328xit (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe Mercedes provided a hardware upgrade path for my father-in-law's telematics system a few years back when they faced the same issue. What BMW is doing here is BS. I picked our 07 328xit because of the BMW Assist feature. I will replace the wagon if BMW Assist is not available; however, I will buy from another manufacturer if BMW does not provide an upgrade path.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Bateau said:


> Michael,
> 
> Any luck finding out more info for us? I picked up a CPO 2013 328i and BMW Assist is supposed to run out 3/2017, past the cut off.


I have had no luck finding out if there is a solution for this. As soon as I hear, I'll update you all.

~M~


----------



## TheBimmerBoy (Apr 20, 2016)

BMW needs to come up with a retrofit for vehicles impacted by this, but I'm not sure what you are suggested with your comment? Are you saying BMW should build out its own mobile data network? I don't see how that is feasible.


----------



## Mercedes Benz (Apr 7, 2014)

I fear that in 15 years, all cars will come with a software license that will eventually expire and the car will not run. Either that or it will barely run until you have a problem within 2-5 years after expiration.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Michael @ BMW Seattle said:


> It's clear that despite what they state, that bmw assist is being dropped well before 12/31/16. I'll see if I can find out more.


I believe this is due to the timing of AT&T turning off their 2G towers. I had to do a longish drive yesterday and tried sending the destination from Google Maps to my 2013 335xi; while Google said the destination was sent it didn't arrive in my car. No RTTI either... for about the first hour. An hour into my drive all of a sudden RTTI started working and my destination arrived! Thank goodness too as I had fat-fingered entering the address manually!

After another hour or so the RTTI stopped working again, so clearly I was in range of some still active 2G towers for a time.

AT&T likely doesn't even know what towers they are going to turn off next, and they almost certainly don't tell BMW.


----------



## R ODonnell (Dec 15, 2014)

TheBimmerBoy said:


> *BMW needs to come up with a retrofit for vehicles impacted by this*, but I'm not sure what you are suggested with your comment? Are you saying BMW should build out its own mobile data network? I don't see how that is feasible.


I agree. I even contacted BMWNA and stated that I understand tech changes and I'd be willing to pay a reasonable fee for an upgrade.


----------



## Talk2USoon (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm just skimming this thread but my household received TWO letters this week, indicating the service that supports BMW ASSIST is sundowning and there will be no retrofit available. Due to that they aren't renewing our BMW Assist plans of ANY kind ... and my 2004 330ci (convertible) and my 2007 550 are no longer capable of activating an emergency signal if involved in a crash. I'll know when it goes completely down because I have both my cars phone numbers, but MAN, this COMPLETELY blows CHUNKS. Oops and the date they gave was "as of July 1st". Even the DEALERS aren't being told this.


----------



## Talk2USoon (Feb 6, 2013)

Dail535xi said:


> Michael
> Mine is a 2013


My 2 letters I received this week state July 1, 2016 as the date it all goes inactive.


----------



## Talk2USoon (Feb 6, 2013)

R ODonnell said:


> I agree. I even contacted BMWNA and stated that I understand tech changes and I'd be willing to pay a reasonable fee for an upgrade.


I ordered a 2004 with the first bluetooth integration at a PREMIUM price and because of the date of my car's build... it was impossible to activate. Instead, I got the car's phone number and used it (incoming only) to my heart's content. It was a damn convenient feature when the top was dropped & the stereo was blasting. I BEGGED for a retrofix to get the handsfree features to my actual cell phone via the car's bluetooth mod but of course, got no where with it.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

People can use this map to see if they still have AT&T 2G coverage in their area. The sensorly map seems to be much more accurate that AT&T's own coverage map, which still shows them blanketing the entire country with 2G service.


----------



## R ODonnell (Dec 15, 2014)

Talk2USoon said:


> I ordered a 2004 with the first bluetooth integration at a PREMIUM price and because of the date of my car's build... it was impossible to activate. Instead, I got the car's phone number and used it (incoming only) to my heart's content. It was a damn convenient feature when the top was dropped & the stereo was blasting. I BEGGED for a retrofix to get the handsfree features to my actual cell phone via the car's bluetooth mod but of course, got no where with it.


I'm hoping they come up with something.



> *4. Can a customer upgrade their vehicle to newer technology that would support BMW Assist?*
> a. Currently, we do not have a retrofit option in order to upgrade earlier hardware to newer hardware so that BMW Assist can still be supported. However, we are working on a technical upgrade. For further details, please contact your dealer in the second half of 2016.


----------



## lynn.segal (Nov 26, 2008)

*BMW Assist - Discontinued*

My car was one of the early BMW Assist equipped models. The discontinuation is not the only evidence that the entire program has failed. I spent literally thousands of dollars to further equip my car to support a cell-phone cradle to take advantage of the shark fin antenna as well as create amore ergonomic talking/driving/music experience. This feature was obsolete within minutes. At this point the only advantage of BMW assist was vehicle tracking for which my insurance company gives me a discount...this will also go away. I guess a lot of consideration will have to go into my forthcoming new car decision...


----------



## Antares (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone tried these alternatives to BMW Assist?

Automatic

Hum

Vinli

Zubie


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

I have heard of Automatic, but on their site it shows as not compatible with my F10...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I had not previously heard of any of those. Vinli looked like the only one I could actually see getting, but my home internet already comes with free hotspots access.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

Antares said:


> Has anyone tried these alternatives to BMW Assist?
> 
> Automatic
> 
> ...


Do any of them let me send an location from my iPhone to my BMW's Nav system?


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

adgrant said:


> Do any of them let me send an location from my iPhone to my BMW's Nav system?


Have you tried the new BMW connected North America app? That has the ability to send destination to car via usb. So theoretically could work even if the car doesn't have a cell connection...


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

adgrant said:


> Do any of them let me send an location from my iPhone to my BMW's Nav system?


The new BMW Connected app does this right - use Google Search and send to BMW Nav.


----------



## TheHuth (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm late to this post. I did a similar post earlier today in the model specific forum, and mostly got called a whiner.

I just bought my 2013 335i 2 weeks ago as a CPO. The assist service is still good through April 2017, and my CPO warranty is good through 2019.

I fully expect BMW to resolve this issue. Many are trying to say that the service is separate from the car. I flatly disagree. The telematics module is half of the iDrive. If it ceases to function, half the features that sold me on this car cease to function.

It would be absolutely unacceptable for them to not come up with a reasonable solution (retrofit or otherwise).

This is my first BMW (and first luxury car period). It will absolutely be my last if this doesnt get fixed. I've written off American entirely. Mini is out. Is BMW going to be the next on my blacklist?


----------



## puckbunny81 (May 28, 2016)

TheHuth said:


> I'm late to this post. I did a similar post earlier today in the model specific forum, and mostly got called a whiner.
> 
> I just bought my 2013 335i 2 weeks ago as a CPO. The assist service is still good through April 2017, and my CPO warranty is good through 2019.
> 
> ...


I hear ya! I leased a 2013 CPO in May and none of this was disclosed. My main concern was getting Spotify and and Audible to show up on the iDrive screen and control it using the knob thing. After hours of reading (tried posting in a few spots, got a little help, but mostly reading + trial and error and messing around with genuine Apple cords ***128522 I figured out a somewhat acceptable work around using an apple 30 pin adapter and the BMW Y cord. I can only use the forward or back buttons on the dash to control though, knob won't work for me. No album art or playlists either, but the title/artist shows.

Keep us posted if you hear anything and I'll do the same! I was beyond annoyed when trying to figure this out. Too busy with work and summer to really make a stink at dealer.


----------



## tracykarin (Jul 14, 2016)

*Class Action Lawsuit Against BMW's Discontinuance of Assist Safety & Convenience Plan*

I would like to know how many BMW owners would like to join me in a potential class-action lawsuit for loss of services and features that were provided by the BMW Assist Safety and Convenience Plans. I believe the vehicles affected are from 2011-2013.

I think everyone that had these plans know what features and conveniences that were discontinued. I purchased my 2011 335i xdrive brand new and was custom ordered. I found out in April 2016 that they would not renew my plans and that I no longer have live traffic updates for my navigation system, no door unlock service, stolen vehicle recovery, send mail feature, no news, stock market, weather, concierge service and no Google Search.

I paid for these functions as advertised when I purchased the car and did not realize that they would not last the life of the vehicle. I only have 42,200 miles on my Beamer. Also I received a recall notice about the driver's airbag and was told they would not have the parts to replace it until the end of 2016. So I can not trade in my Beamer because no dealer wants to purchase a car they can't sell and will sit on their lot until the new airbags are available. So while I wait to have the airbag replaced, my car is losing value everyday.

I have contacted an attorney today and left a voice mail concerning filing a class action lawsuit...if you would like to be a part of it let me know. I can't guarantee anything but I will do whatever I can legally to receive some sort of compensation from BMW. Thank you!


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Keep us updated on what the lawyer says.


----------



## tracykarin (Jul 14, 2016)

*I Will Update You When I Hear from the Attorney*

Thanks for responding! But we might need a lot more owners to join me in a class action lawsuit. As soon as I find out what can be done, I will write a post. Thank you!


----------



## figgie (Apr 22, 2014)

adgrant said:


> I don't think it is so hard. The cellular radio could have been incorporated in a swappable module.


based on the current technology of that time.

anyone remember WiMax?

LTE
LTE-x (next version of LTE has been scoped for spectrum)
CDMA vs GSM

then the design of the packaging, FCC testing. Any electrical testing. Power requirements

Speaking of LTE, which spectrum to support?

I used to do product testing for best buy a couple of years ago, it is not easy. No matter how much apple or Samsung make it seem easy. I can probably guarantee that BMW did not design the telecom module. That is not there focus. They more than likely outsourced that to Motorola, Broadcom or any of the other Telco specific entities for SoC (this assumes SoC and not specific function chips).

Anyway, that is why Apple/Samsung is never behind the curve for Telco tech. 1 year refresh.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

+1


----------



## TheHuth (Jul 3, 2016)

You can count me in for a class action suit if your lawyer thinks there is a case.


----------



## tracykarin (Jul 14, 2016)

*Potential Class Action Lawsuit*

I will certainly keep you posted!


----------



## abomb (Feb 1, 2004)

The odd part here is that the providers aren't actually phasing out 2G/3G but rather do not want to continue to sell and support it. The actual technology to provide 2G/3G will still be on the towers and in the cell sites. There are other providers in the US that will continue to sell 2G/3G SIM cards and they use the big 3 (Sprint, AT&T or Verizon) as their infrastructure. This is simply the providers wanting to force consumers to upgrade their old technology to the new. Now i'm sure there are some technical reasons behind this as well but for the most part i'm sure it's simply for profit. There shouldn't be any good technical reason why BMW and other companies couldn't simply switch to a provider who will continue to support the older cars and just replace SIM cards in the Assist units (which would guarantee them the revenue to continue support for 2G/3G for purposes like this). Hell i'm sure they could make us do it for them ... renew Assist and send the person a new SIM with some easy to follow instructions. If you can't or won't do it then go to the dealership and pay them for an hour of their time. Now you get to keep your 
Assist customers and make some extra money off of most of them. Profit!


----------



## BK1965 (May 20, 2013)

*I'm in.*



tracykarin said:


> I would like to know how many BMW owners would like to join me in a potential class-action lawsuit for loss of services and features that were provided by the BMW Assist Safety and Convenience Plans. I believe the vehicles affected are from 2011-2013.
> 
> I think everyone that had these plans know what features and conveniences that were discontinued. I purchased my 2011 335i xdrive brand new and was custom ordered. I found out in April 2016 that they would not renew my plans and that I no longer have live traffic updates for my navigation system, no door unlock service, stolen vehicle recovery, send mail feature, no news, stock market, weather, concierge service and no Google Search.
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## spyders 745li (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## bratwurst (Jul 11, 2016)

Wow. I just bought a 2013 CPO with 17k on it. Any news if they will find a solution. I'm not exactly sure what I will lose as I don't use all the gizmos but the SOS was a selling feature for me no doubt. So this is going away at beginning of 2017?


----------



## TheHuth (Jul 3, 2016)

Exact same story for me Bratwurst. I bought CPO 2013 335i 3.5 weeks ago with 20k miles on it. The sales rep pushed this feature hard during the sale. I would have never dreamed that I'd come home with my new car to find that its going to be obsolete 6 months after purchase.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Lumpydog said:


> Have your dealer call Rob at BMW Peabody MA. He is the Service Manager there and was able to track down how to reverse my deactivation.


Good tip. I will do that. Thanks!


----------



## Pappy Pipes (Feb 3, 2013)

Opinions/Help please... I mostly rely on Bluetooth to access Apple/Google map NAV guidance amplified over my HK speaker system and listen to the music library on my iPhone. If I opt out of the retrofit, will I still be able to use these BT streaming features? Will my cellular calls still be amplified and steamed through the car? I never use SOS/remote unlock although I appreciate having safety features. Convenience features and office, don't need. Thanks!


----------



## Neilb25 (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if pandora will still work after its disconnected?


----------



## Neilb25 (May 8, 2014)

Is there anyway to send navigation to car once they disconnect the BMW assist? I love this feature


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Neilb25 said:


> Does anyone know if pandora will still work after its disconnected?


If it is streaming through your phone, yes. If it was streaming through the car's cellular connection (_i.e._, works even without a paired phone) then, no.



Neilb25 said:


> Is there anyway to send navigation to car once they disconnect the BMW assist? I love this feature


No.


----------



## cooper1076 (Nov 22, 2016)

Send to Car workaround: Search location within Apple Maps and then Add to Contacts. Open contact within vehicle, once done delete.


----------



## BK1965 (May 20, 2013)

cooper1076, can you explain this a little better? I'm sure I'm just being thickheaded, but I would love to understand it as send to car is my favorite feature.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Any contact with an address can be navigated to. Add to contacts like you do any other.


----------



## BK1965 (May 20, 2013)

Aha! Thanks Gary!


----------



## Spyder1963 (Nov 22, 2013)

I would assume this is an iOS process only? Can an Android phone use Apple Maps? I'm on an iPhone so this seems to be a viable solution for iPhone users. I don't see this method as an option using Google Maps.


----------



## cooper1076 (Nov 22, 2016)

I am on iOS and do not know if Apple Maps is available to Android users. I would think though there is a similar solution within Android OS.


----------



## 261666 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just learned that my BMW Assist functions are going away. I have a 2013 Z4. I never got any notification from BMW about this and just happened to look at the BMW assist web page and noticed that my service will expire on 12/14/16 and it wouldn't let me renew. I called customer service and they told me there was nothing that I could do about it, but if my service was set to expire two weeks later, then they would offer me a retrofit. I asked to talk to a supervisor and he only parrotted what the other agent said. Basically that it sucked to be me and there was no appeal. It seems very arbitrary to me that only reason my car won't be retro-fitted is because I miss a date that someone at BMW corporate selected by a couple weeks. It's not that the retrofit doesn't exist for my car or won't work in my car because they told me it would! I would very interested in participation in a class action suit regarding this.


----------



## ORD2KOA (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anybody had a problem where the dealer says you MUST buy a safety plan? My 2011 X3 (CPO) is in the shop now (this is day 3) and the idea that "I don't want to buy a plan" seems to be beyond their comprehension. They did the retrofit, but they're telling me they need a credit card (and $199) to activate the safety plan. Current (CPO) expiration is April 2017, so it's beyond 3 months.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Not much good without it. Should have taken the $200. Your smartphone can be your safety plan.


----------



## ORD2KOA (Nov 14, 2007)

I got it to keep traffic alerts and search for the nav system, plus, I wanted it to be available to the next owner.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Then pay the man!


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

ORD2KOA said:


> I got it to keep traffic alerts and search for the nav system, plus, I wanted it to be available to the next owner.





Gary J said:


> Then pay the man!


:thumbup: Yep. You need cellular service, which doesn't come free with the hardware.


----------



## ORD2KOA (Nov 14, 2007)

Well..............BMW North America confirmed that no payment is due since my CPO contract runs thru April 2017. The service manager finally acknowledged (after his conversation with BMW NA) that no payment is needed, but now he (sm) says he doesn't know how he gets paid. Shouldn't be my problem as this is basically a recall.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

ORD2KOA said:


> Well..............BMW North America confirmed that no payment is due since my CPO contract runs thru April 2017.


Important detail.  Sorry I overlooked it.


> ... [N]ow [the service manager] says he doesn't know how he gets paid. Shouldn't be my problem ....


Yep, agreed. He found BMW NA's phone number once, he can find it again to figure that out.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Zeichen311 said:


> Important detail.  Sorry I overlooked it.
> Yep, agreed. He found BMW NA's phone number once, he can find it again to figure that out.


Ok so in 4 months pay the man!


----------



## ottodog (Jul 22, 2014)

I had posted in late October that I was getting terrible info from my service center, incorrect information like the whole BMW assist option was being discontinued completely, to okay it isn't but you'll have to pay for it, even though my contract is through 2024 (I bought a new 2014 with a 10 year contract included.) 

So thanks to all the people who answered my questions here. I was more knowledgeable and had my retrofit appointment yesterday, the work was completed free of charge, and all is good. So thank you again!!!


----------



## balticgreen (Oct 15, 2014)

To those of you who chose the retrofit option, what did the email that you received after you made your selection actually say? I went to the website back in October and chose retrofit but then never received the promised email. I kind of forgot about it, honestly, and now 1/1 is only a few days away. I did just email my service advisor to ask about it, but I'm curious about the email. Was it basically just "Call your dealer to schedule" or was I supposed to wait for them (like I'm still waiting for a fix for the airbag recall)?


----------



## ottodog (Jul 22, 2014)

balticgreen said:


> To those of you who chose the retrofit option, what did the email that you received after you made your selection actually say? I went to the website back in October and chose retrofit but then never received the promised email. I kind of forgot about it, honestly, and now 1/1 is only a few days away. I did just email my service advisor to ask about it, but I'm curious about the email. Was it basically just "Call your dealer to schedule" or was I supposed to wait for them (like I'm still waiting for a fix for the airbag recall)?


Copy/pasted from my confirmation email, with personal info redacted.

VIN: XXXXXXXXXXXXX
BMW Assist Contract Expiration:
XX/YY/20ZZ
Dear ---------
Thank you for visiting bmwassistoffer.com, and electing to retrofit your BMW with new cellular technology*. Here's what you need to do next to complete the process:
• Please follow this BMW Center Locator link and type in your zip code to bring up Centers near you.
• Follow the link to schedule your appointment online or contact the dealer directly.
• Print this confirmation email, and bring it with you on the day of your scheduled appointment. This email is required to proceed with the appointment.
Once completed, you can continue to enjoy the services available with BMW ConnectedDrive / BMW Assist, such as SOS, BMW Assist eCall™, and Concierge Call. Visit the link below to view all available features.
We look forward to seeing you.

That's all it says, but the dealer insisted that I needed to have that letter in order for them to do the work under warranttee. Luckily I found the email as I had totally forgotten about it since there was more than a month lag between the time I selected the option and the time I was able to get the retrofit done.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Anybody gotten their $200?


----------



## balticgreen (Oct 15, 2014)

ottodog said:


> Copy/pasted from my confirmation email, with personal info redacted.


Thank you! I think I may need to call BMW.


----------



## es (Jun 30, 2003)

*what is the latest on this*

My Connecetd Drive services stopped working few weeks back.
I entered my VIN on www.bmwassistoffer.com and received message :"You have entered an invalid VIN. Please re-enter for validation.'. My car is 2014 X% and it seems does not fall into this category.
I did not know about this so took car to a dealership and they were installing some software updates unsuccessfully, they said idrive module needs to be replaced, etc.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

My mine says invalid too.... anyone figure it out?


----------



## Anon Ymous (Feb 3, 2017)

User deleted.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

You only option is to fight the dealership. It's their issue.


----------



## Cwt (Feb 14, 2013)

*BMW ASSIST - US and Canada*

For US, AT&T, the biggest supplier of 2G, supposedly decommissioned all their 2G network in January 2017. Some of the other carriers may still have regional 2G service but this should disappear quick.

Therefore, not sure your dealer did anything to decommission the Assist - it just no longer works on a 2G Combox as far as reaching an ASSIST operator.

However - be warned if you still decide to test its operation - it stlll may end up going to a 911 operator who are usually less than pleased with people testing systems. I discovered this when my paid up contract was discontinued without any notice to me. I ten had to have the Dealer fight for 3 days to re-instate what I had paid for.

At least in the US, you have a chain to go through - Dealer, BMW ASSIST and BMW USA to try and get something fixed.

In Canada, the situation is different. Rogers, the biggest 2G provider, is supposedly keeping the service going until 2020 although there are rumours that all or part of the system may be shutdown next year in 2018. Neither CRTC nor Rogers are willing to confirm anything.

However, BMW Canada has taken the position that since 2G is available in Canada until 2020, they feel they have to do nothing. If pushed about a Canadian vehicle traveling in the US, they point to Point 3 in the Service contract where it says that ASSIST will only work in areas where the appropriate service is available. They have mentioned that they are considering a USER PAID package for upgrading the COMBOX.

Having fought the good fight for over six months on this at every level available to me, I am at the point where, since the Deluxe CAA/AAA RoadSide Assistance is only around 50% of the ASSIST renewal fee and BMW CCA also offers such service plus having a good cell phone plan, I see little gain in fighting with BMW who clearly puts Safety SECOND when it comes to their hype about the Ultimate Driving Machine mit RUNFLAT Tires.

As much as I like Bimmers, next time, perhaps I look at something else.:angel:


----------



## heySkippy (Aug 2, 2015)

How long do the $200 Visa cards usually take to arrive? My wife took that option when we got the notice last October, but nothing has arrived. She's gone to the dealership, but they want to pass the buck to corporate. Any tips on who to contact?

Thanks!


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

It's in the mail!


----------



## balticgreen (Oct 15, 2014)

heySkippy said:


> How long do the $200 Visa cards usually take to arrive? My wife took that option when we got the notice last October, but nothing has arrived. She's gone to the dealership, but they want to pass the buck to corporate. Any tips on who to contact?
> 
> Thanks!


The dealership doesn't have anything to do with the gift cards. They don't even really have any authority regarding the retrofit option; they only perform the work after BMW approves it.

Call BMW Customer Care at 1-800-831-1117. I had to call because I didn't receive the email for the retrofit. They knew all about the BMW Assist issue and were helpful. They can look you up and give you more information about the status of your card.


----------



## vabmws (Dec 12, 2012)

I had no idea this was happening until my BMW App suddenly stopped working last month. I never received any notification from BMW; it just stopped working. My local dealer has no clue about what to do about whether this can be retrofitted. It is very frustrating that a large company like BMW can make a unilateral decision to stop a feature that customers PAID FOR. As a lawyer, I have just emailed BMW customer service asking them about this issue and asking for a contact in their Legal Department to discuss this matter before I file a lawsuit. If I don't receive an acceptable answer, I intend to proceed forward with filing a lawsuit against BMW in the Virginia court system.


----------



## philbake1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Did you call the Customer Care 800 number above? Did you have an active BMW assist account as of 12/31/16?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## flyguy972 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Grr*

Ok so here is where I am at. I have a 2011 535I that was made in late 2010 so I don't have a ComBox in my car. After spending Months fighting with BMW before knowing this I got them to agree to authorize the Combox retrofit and was advised to take it to the dealer to get it done. Once I got the car to there dealer they advised me that my car does not have a combox and they is no way to add a combox to the car. That doesn't make much sense to me I know I've seen a few after market companies offer combox retrofit kits. Anyone have any information on this??? Is it true I'm screwed and there is no way to get my BMW assist back. I really do want to join in a class action lawsuit against BMW of the way they handled all of this. I didn't buy my car until 5-29-16. Thats when I bought my BMW Assist plan which at that point BMW weren't even supposed to be selling new contracts knowing they wouldn't last the full year. Then BMW assist tried clamming my contract terminated in January which is impossible when they sell a minimum of a 1 year contract. BMW is a shady company tis will be the last BMW I ever buy it's left such a bad taste in my mouth.
Jason


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

flyguy972 said:


> Ok so here is where I am at. I have a 2011 535I that was made in late 2010 so I don't have a ComBox in my car. After spending Months fighting with BMW before knowing this I got them to agree to authorize the Combox retrofit and was advised to take it to the dealer to get it done. Once I got the car to there dealer they advised me that my car does not have a combox and they is no way to add a combox to the car. That doesn't make much sense to me I know I've seen a few after market companies offer combox retrofit kits. Anyone have any information on this??? Is it true I'm screwed and there is no way to get my BMW assist back. I really do want to join in a class action lawsuit against BMW of the way they handled all of this. I didn't buy my car until 5-29-16. Thats when I bought my BMW Assist plan which at that point BMW weren't even supposed to be selling new contracts knowing they wouldn't last the full year. Then BMW assist tried clamming my contract terminated in January which is impossible when they sell a minimum of a 1 year contract. BMW is a shady company tis will be the last BMW I ever buy it's left such a bad taste in my mouth.
> Jason


Yes the cell phone companies went to new tech - BMW's fault.


----------



## philbake1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, BMW is not going to install an aftermarket product in your car anyway. Did you receive the official notice of the discontinuation? The one that offered an alternative like a Visa Gift card? I believe they were including BMW assist until mid-2016. There ARE some cars that cannot be retrofitted.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Cwt (Feb 14, 2013)

*Combox in 2011 535*

I have a combox in my 2011 535xi - if you have the button in your headliner above your mirror to call BMW assist then you have a combox.

Unless you have some model of the 535 that I have never heard of, the BMW Assist was a standard feature and needed a combox to operate.

There was a free upgrade available up until December 31, 2016 at www.bmwassistoffer.com/sunset/contact.htm. This applies to US VIN cars and not Canadian

If you are a BMW CCA member, see the January Roundel P34 for an excellent situation analysis.


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

*BMW Assist Combox Upgrade - Completed*

06-01-2017, 7:30pm ET

I completed the selection on Tuesday, received my confirmation email, and called my dealer Bobby Rahal in Pittsburgh and scheduled it for today.

Arrived today at 7:30am. They were ready with the new Combox and started. Once the Combox was opened and ready for install, the dealer had to call BMW for a code, then could start.

Removal and replace with the new one went smooth. The main car system software update was done and it completed in the first attempt. Took about 2 hours for the software to upload.

They tested the system and then test drove and tested the system. All good.

They returned my car and I was on my way. No cost to me.

The only negative is that all of my "coding" I had done will now have to be redone. For me, that is little bother vs. getting the new Combox and updated system software.

Just my experience, your mileage may vary....

edspilot


----------



## Anon Ymous (Feb 3, 2017)

*Some Cars Can't Be Retrofitted*

Had my car retrofitted last week. Hotmail was added under ConnectedDrive BMW Online, but shows up blank with just the red and blue indicator status of the world globe with the words BMW Online on car's dash screen. Called BMW Genius and twice they said email feature won't work for my model: 2014 BMW X1 (manufactured 10/2013), but other services would. Other services do but kind of slow like 3G dialup response. Not sure if the speed is normal. Is it? I would select and it would still allow me to scroll up and down the iDrive wheel on other selections AND then it would execute after 10 - 15 secs.

BTW, when we purchased the car 60 miles away this year all the cigarette outlets didn't work/charge. Brought in the car to local BMW dealer to have it fixed - 12 minutes away. Then after the original dealer 60 miles away retrofit and returned my car last week all the outlets wouldn't charge again. So taking car in to local BMW today to have it fixed again. Odd that it's happened twice with that BMW Service Center shop 60 miles away. When the BMW employee dropped off my car at home, I noticed he had a USB charger cable hooked to his iPhone in my car and no cigarette USB charger. He must have known but didn't tell me.



philbake1 said:


> Well, BMW is not going to install an aftermarket product in your car anyway. Did you receive the official notice of the discontinuation? The one that offered an alternative like a Visa Gift card? I believe they were including BMW assist until mid-2016. There ARE some cars that cannot be retrofitted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## fluke (Feb 20, 2017)

*Dealer says they won't do the upgrade.*

Bought a 2013 CPO 328i at the end of 2016 with the combox deactivated at the time I purchased it. Apparently, the previous owner selected the gift card and then turned the car in, BMW Customer Service confirmed this was the case. So I was curious to see if I could pay to have it reactivated. I called BMW Customer Service +1-800-831-1117 and gave them my VIN. They said my BMW Dealer can install the upgraded combox as long as I'm willing to pay for it. So I check with the Dealer and they said they will not do it. Not that it can't be done, they just said they will not perform the upgrade. I was told it was escalated to the district and they said nope. So nobody wants my money, which is strange and raises a, well not exactly a red flag, but maybe a reddish brown flag. A flag I call the BS alarm flag of suspicion.

So I call BMW Customer Service and tell them what's going on and that I'm willing to pay for the upgrade myself and they offer to "speak to my Dealership" and convince them to perform the upgrade. Now I'm certainly not upset about the issue, and I don't see the point in starting a fight with the Dealership for the opportunity to spend over $1000 for a combox so I can schedule my next wiper blade change from the car while driving, but it seems something strange is going on here. So before I let the issue go, I thought it wise to pose a question or two to the magic 8-ball that is the anonymous internet just in case this is indicative of a larger issue I should address regarding how the original combox was deactivated (I'm thinking it was deactivated Pulp Fiction style, with a blowtorch and pliers).

My questions are, has anybody else been denied an upgrade they are willing to pay for? If so, did you get a satisfactory (or even an unsatisfactory yet humorous) explanation as to why? Thank you in advance for your valuable time.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The dealership recognizes their limited competence.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Feb 17, 2008)

Has anybody had a problem receiving their rebate without ever receiving a confirmation email from BMW authorizing their deactivation selection? I submitted my selection twice online, and never got an email (yes I checked my spam folder). The dealer says the email usually arrives very quickly, and even offered to deactivate it without the email (but does that mean I won't get my gift card in the mail later?).


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

fluke said:


> Bought a 2013 CPO 328i at the end of 2016 with the combox deactivated at the time I purchased it. Apparently, the previous owner selected the gift card and then turned the car in, BMW Customer Service confirmed this was the case. So I was curious to see if I could pay to have it reactivated. I called BMW Customer Service +1-800-831-1117 and gave them my VIN. They said my BMW Dealer can install the upgraded combox as long as I'm willing to pay for it. So I check with the Dealer and they said they will not do it. Not that it can't be done, they just said they will not perform the upgrade. I was told it was escalated to the district and they said nope. So nobody wants my money, which is strange and raises a, well not exactly a red flag, but maybe a reddish brown flag. A flag I call the BS alarm flag of suspicion.
> 
> So I call BMW Customer Service and tell them what's going on and that I'm willing to pay for the upgrade myself and they offer to "speak to my Dealership" and convince them to perform the upgrade. Now I'm certainly not upset about the issue, and I don't see the point in starting a fight with the Dealership for the opportunity to spend over $1000 for a combox so I can schedule my next wiper blade change from the car while driving, but it seems something strange is going on here. So before I let the issue go, I thought it wise to pose a question or two to the magic 8-ball that is the anonymous internet just in case this is indicative of a larger issue I should address regarding how the original combox was deactivated (I'm thinking it was deactivated Pulp Fiction style, with a blowtorch and pliers).
> 
> My questions are, has anybody else been denied an upgrade they are willing to pay for? If so, did you get a satisfactory (or even an unsatisfactory yet humorous) explanation as to why? Thank you in advance for your valuable time.


fluke:

I would find another dealer. I see you are in OH, maybe give Bobby Rahal in south side of Pittsburgh a call. Service manager is good there. My SA is Garrett or John.

I bet they will help you.

Good luck.

edspilot


----------



## fluke (Feb 20, 2017)

*Dealer says they won't do the upgrade.*



Doug Huffman said:


> The dealership recognizes their limited competence.


As an experienced Mechanic myself (admittedly aircraft, but I have worked professionally on cars in the past), this is precisely what I'm afraid of. Everyone at the dealership acts very strange when I mention the combox upgrade, it's almost become funny to see where I can interject it into conversation to watch their reaction. I was being evasive intentionally so as to not unfairly influence the replies on this forum because I am hoping to get to the root cause of the issue, but I believe either they have messed up the upgrade enough times that they don't want to perform it unless absolutely necessary or they've done something to my car specifically that has rendered it permanently incapable of being upgraded. If the latter is the case I will have a more poignant issue.


----------



## balticgreen (Oct 15, 2014)

edspilot said:


> The only negative is that all of my "coding" I had done will now have to be redone. For me, that is little bother vs. getting the new Combox and updated system software.


I lost all my coding too with the retrofit. It wasn't a big deal for me to recode, but it might be for people who didn't do it themselves and have to find someone to do it again.


----------



## Anon Ymous (Feb 3, 2017)

Had retrofit done last week and found it slow. Brought it in to another local BMW Service Center and they said it was how it's suppose to be. Not sure if they are avoiding the issue of the retrofit or not being slow afterwards. When they advertised the car it showed to have BMW Assist and BMW Online and Apps under "The Ultimate Package". After receiving the car, the Assist had a black sticker on it and the dealer didn't tell us that it was deactivated/removed. Four months later after telling them we may go to a small claims court they did the retrofit for us. Is there a video someone online to show how slow or fast the BMW Online feature responds and how long? The dealer tried to avoid initially the retrofit situation but when we told them we have the internet copy of the BMW Assist as advertised they finally realized they needed to do it (4 months later though). Does anyone have the retrofit and find the BMW Online slow or is this normal in the car dash screen? My cellular service is Verizon on my iPhone.


----------



## edspilot (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re-Coded After Combox Upgrade!*

Finished the Re-coding after my BMW Assist Combox Upgrade and new software on June 1.

My car had 32 modules that are programmable and I make changes to 24.

Everything back to the way I want it. :thumbup:

Safe travels,

edspilot


----------



## Anon Ymous (Feb 3, 2017)

Have been reading about others coding or programming after the retrofit. What is it? How is it done and is it possible at home? And why and what are you guys coding/programming? I thought the retrofit and the programming of the system was already done when you receive your car back.



edspilot said:


> Finished the Re-coding after my BMW Assist Combox Upgrade and new software on June 1.
> 
> My car had 32 modules that are programmable and I make changes to 24.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Here's the Coding and Programming subforum here.*

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=175

There are entire forums devoted to coding BMW's.


----------



## dmadrion (Jul 1, 2021)

zx10guy said:


> Apparently this is true. Here is the text posted on the other BMW forum:
> 
> "BMW will be discontinuing renewals for the BMW Assist Safety Plan and Convenience Plan (i.e., customer pay). This impacts all vehicles that are based on CDMA, TCU 1.5, and COMBOX technologies.
> 
> ...


Well, I just purchased a 2021 X1 built on 2g technology. I called three dealerships, and they all said they cannot perform a retro-fit or upgrade the 2g to 4g. I am looking for an after-market solution. Bimmerfest, indicated they could do it, but I live in California and they are in the Dallas-Fort Worth area.


----------

